# the disenchantment of the world = το ξεμάγεμα του κόσμου, η απομάγευση του κόσμου



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν γνώριζα τη λέξη «απομάγευση» και, αν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε μεταφράσεις του Μαξ Βέμπερ, για την όποια λέξη χρησιμοποίησε ο Βέμπερ για το _disenchantment_, είναι απίθανο να έχει βρεθεί στο δρόμο μου.

Τη διάβασα στα σημερινά Nέα, σε κείμενο της Α. Πελώνη με τίτλο «Η «απομάγευση» του κόσμου του Νεοέλληνα», αλλά κυκλοφόρησε το 2008 έργο Ελλήνων κοινωνιολόγων με τον τίτλο _Η απομάγευση του κόσμου_.

Σε σχέση με το γνωστό έργο του Βέμπερ, την _Προτεσταντική ηθική και το πνεύμα του καπιταλισμού_, γράφει στη WIkipedia:
In the end, the study of Protestant ethic, according to Weber, merely explored one phase of the emancipation from magic, that _disenchantment of the world _that he regarded as the distinguishing peculiarity of Western culture.

Στην παρουσίαση του ελληνικού βιβλίου από τον Στέφανο Πεσμαζόγλου γράφει:

Παραθέτουμε μερικές πρώτες βελονιές από το πρώτο μέρος: Στο κεφάλαιο «Η αποδοχή της Κοινωνικής Πραγματικότητας» ή, θα έλεγα, Ο Φαύλος Κύκλος των διπλών μηνυμάτων, οι γονείς από τη μια προτρέπουν την κόρη τους να τελειώσει το λύκειο, γιατί χωρίς αυτό δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει, ενώ την εποχή των εξετάσεων της επιβάλλουν να δουλεύει σε ταβέρνα. Δεύτερη βελονιά, από το «Ένας κοινωνικός λαθρεπιβάτης»: ο λαϊκής προέλευσης φοιτητής Κοινωνιολογίας (δεν προσδιορίζεται, φυσικά, το όνομα τού Πανεπιστημίου αλλά μπορούμε ίσως να υποθέσουμε) ταυτόχρονα δουλεύει σε συνεργείο και όταν τον ρωτάνε τι σπουδάζεις, απαντά «Κενονιωλογία»: «Στην σχολή σπουδάζαμε το τίποτε, βγαίναμε τίποτε, δουλεύαμε στο τίποτα». Τρία χρόνια μετά σπουδάζει Μαρξισμό σε ομάδες της εξω-κοινοβουλευτικής Αριστεράς και ταυτόχρονα δουλεύει ως φορτοεκφορτωτής και αργότερα σε βίντεο-club. Αποφοιτά και διδάσκει έκθεση σε φροντιστήριο. Διδάσκει σε Λύκειο Πολιτική Οικονομία και όχι Κοινωνιολογία («ποτέ δεν εργάστηκα ως κοινωνιολόγος αλλά σταθερά ως λαθρεπιβάτης»). Με εκπαιδευτική άδεια κάνει μεταπτυχιακά στην Αγγλία και διδακτορικό σε περιφερειακό πανεπιστήμιο. Τέλος, ως υποψήφιος σε Πανεπιστήμιο του αθηναϊκού κέντρου δεν εκλέγεται, «έχοντας δύο βιβλία, μία μετάφραση, 14 άρθρα, δέκα αναφορές σε άλλους και η συν-υποψήφια είχε τρία κείμενα υπό δημοσίευση και 5 υπό προετοιμασία» (το γνωστό μαγείρεμα). 

[...]

Η λαμπερή ορολογία της «ευελιξίας», που εύηχα συσκοτίζει την προσωρινότητα της εργασίας (το παράδειγμα προέρχεται από ξενοδοχειακές επιχειρήσεις όπου μάλιστα η ορολογία εκεί είναι ακόμη πιο εξελιγμένη: πρόκειται για «έξτρα ευέλικτους» δηλαδή «έξτρα προσωρινούς»). Είναι εκείνοι δεν έχουν καν προσωρινή σύμβαση εργασίας. Η συνέντευξη αφορά την κοινωνική κατηγορία που συγκροτεί την νέα δεξαμενή του πλεονάζοντος εργατικού δυναμικού. Στην άλλη πλευρά του ίδιου νομίσματος παραμένει ο κακοπληρωμένος μόνιμος, που 43 χρόνια εργάζεται σε βιοτεχνία ρούχων, και ο τραπεζοϋπάλληλος, που το απόγευμα συμπληρώνει το εισόδημά του με ασφαλιστικά πακέτα. ​
Και πάει λέγοντας. Αλλά σήμερα είναι Τσικνοπέμπτη...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2010)

Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις γιατί πρέπει να πούμε "απομάγευση", ενώ έχουμε ήδη αποδόσεις για τη λέξη disenchantment, π.χ. αφύπνιση από ψευδαισθήσεις ή αυταπάτες, ξύπνημα, προσγείωση στην πραγματικότητα;


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

_Disenchantment_ (_Entzauberung_) in social sciences refers to the devaluation of mysticism. The concept was introduced by Max Weber to describe the character of modernized, secularized society, where scientific understanding is more highly valued than belief.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disenchantment

Προφανώς είναι η απόδοση του όρου από τους μεταφραστές του Βέμπερ. Για να δημιουργηθεί όρος και να μη θυμίζει άλλες καθημερινές λέξεις. Δεν λες πάλι καλά που γλιτώσαμε τη _Weltanschauung_ για την _κοσμοθεωρία_;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 4, 2010)

Ένας λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, Αλεξάνδρα, είναι ότι αυτά


> disenchantment, π.χ. αφύπνιση από ψευδαισθήσεις ή αυταπάτες, ξύπνημα, προσγείωση στην πραγματικότητα;


 δεν είναι μονολεκτικές αποδόσεις (εκτός από το ξύπνημα που δεν μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα και δεν αποδίδει τη λέξη σωστά). 

Εμένα η απομάγευση με μάγεψε:) και θα τη χρησιμοποιώ...


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Εμένα η απομάγευση με μάγεψε:) και θα τη χρησιμοποιώ...


Εσύ να χρησιμοποιείς το *ξεμάγεμα*, που πάει στα κείμενά σου και το έχουν και τα λεξικά...


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Και όχι μόνο... 

*Το ξεμάγεμα του κόσμου.*


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2010)

Ναι μεν, αλλά στην αγγλική η λέξη δεν είναι μόνο ορολογία αλλά λέξη της καθημερινότητας, που τη χρησιμοποιούν οι ιθαγενείς γενικά. Αυτό δεν παίζει ή πρέπει ντε και καλά να γίνουμε πέντε εκατομμύρια;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2010)

Το "ξεμάγεμα" το καταλαβαίνω. Η "απομάγευση" μού χτυπάει άσχημα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Το "ξεμάγεμα" το καταλαβαίνω. Η "απομάγευση" μού χτυπάει άσχημα.



Γιατί χρειαζεται και μια κάποια μεγαλοπρέπεια στην ορολογία ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Θα μπορούσαμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι το _disenchantment / απογοήτευση_ δεν είναι καλή μετάφραση του γερμανικού _Entzauberung_, που σημαίνει (αντιγράφω): "breaking of the/a spell | deprivation of mystique | de-magicking". Το «ξεμάγεμα» είναι πιο κοντά στο γερμανικό. Η «απομάγευση» επίσης, αλλά έχει κάτι το ελιτίστικο (ή «ελετοΐστικο» :) ).


----------



## Elsa (Feb 4, 2010)

Μόνο σε μένα το _ξεμάγεμα_ θυμίζει _ξεμάτιασμα_;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2010)

Από τη Magenta:
disenchantment	
ουσ. απογοήτευση: disenchantment with the world απογοήτευση από τον κόσμο # δυσανασχέτιση, δυσαρέσκεια, δυσφορία: increasing disenchantment αυξανόμενη δυσαρέσκεια # (απαρχ.) *ξόρκισμα, ξεμάτιασμα*


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Μα και η *απο+γοήτευση* πάνω στο γήτεμα βασίστηκε. Απλώς σήμερα, αν δεν δεις το _disenchantment_ σαν όρο, μπερδεύει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

Πάντως, μάγευση για να προκύψει από αυτήν η απομάγευση δεν αναφέρει ούτε το ΛΚΝ, ούτε το ΛΝΕΓ. Και τα δύο μεγάλα λεξικά μας δίνουν το _μάγεμα_ ως ενέργεια ή αποτέλεσμα του _μαγεύω_.

Σκαλίζοντας λίγο στα πιο πάνω ευρήματα από τον Γκούγκλη βλέπουμε ότι οι περισσότερες μαγεύσεις αναφέρονται στο έργο του Βέμπερ (μα όλοι πια στο πρωτότυπο το διοβάζουν; έχουμε προοδεύσει πραγματικά!). Μια εκ-μάγευση όμως μας οδηγεί στο επόμενο ενδιαφέρον εύρημα, την *εκμάγευση!

Φυσικά, εννοούν την εκμαγείωση, την εργασία και η τεχνική της παρασκευής εκμαγείου· η αποτύπωση του σχήματος και της μορφής ενός στερεού σώματος επάνω σε εύπλαστη μάζα για την κατασκευή ομοιώματός του. Δυστυχώς, κάποιες από τις γκουγκλιές είναι από χώρους που θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν καλύτερα...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 4, 2010)

Αυτό ήθελα να πώ (#13) Ότι η "απομάγευση" - d. είναι σε χρήση εκεί που πρέπει, αλλά εδώ είναι λιγάκι φιγούρα (αναμενόμενο για το χώρο με τον οπoίο σχετίζεται η έκδοση :)) με τη σημασία διάψευσης, απογοήτευσης, ανώμαλης προσγείωσης στη ζωή. Και κυρίως δημιουργεί σύγχυση, γιατί νομίζει κανείς ότι αναφέρεται στο πλαίσιο *της απομάγευσης της νεοτερικότητας*, ενώ είναι αφηγήσεις σημερινών ανθρώπων που αισθάνονται διαψευσμένοι στις ελπίδες τους,


> Πρόκειται για ένα βιβλίο που έχει ως αντικείμενο τους ανθρώπους *που φαίνονται δυσαρεστημένοι με την ζωή αλλά και που είναι γραμμένο από αυτούς∙ βιβλίο για ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν επιλέξει οι ίδιοι την πορεία τους στον κόσμο τούτο *(ούτε την κατεύθυνση σπουδών τους στο Πανεπιστήμιο, ούτε το επάγγελμα τους
> (...) Η στόχευση σαφώς εξυπηρετείται και είναι *η απομυθοποίηση ενός γυάλινου κόσμου*, η απομάγευση του, η ανάδειξη της Δυστυχίας του Κόσμου.


Δηλαδή, μας παραμύθιασε ο τίτλος της "απομάγευσης του κόσμου".


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2010)

Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου.


----------



## anef (Feb 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, μάγευση για να προκύψει από αυτήν η απομάγευση δεν αναφέρει ούτε το ΛΚΝ, ούτε το ΛΝΕΓ. Και τα δύο μεγάλα λεξικά μας δίνουν το _μάγεμα_ ως ενέργεια ή αποτέλεσμα του _μαγεύω_.



Δεν ξέρω, είναι απαραίτητο να προϋπάρχουν σε χρήση τα δύο συνθετικά μιας λέξης ώστε να είναι έγκυρη η σύνθετη; Υπήρχε _γοήτευση _πριν την _απογοήτευση_; (Απλά αναρωτιέμαι, δεν ξέρω την απάντηση :))


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Όχι, δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Απλώς ακούγεται λίγο βαρύγδουπο το «απομάγευση», σαν να έλεγες *_απομπέρδευση_ αντί για _ξεμπέρδεμα_. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

Μπορεί να είναι η επιρροή της αποσφαλμάτωσης...


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 4, 2010)

Τώρα, εγώ θα θεωρηθώ περίεργος αν πω ότι η πρώτη λέξη που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό είναι... η απομάγευση;
Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά κόρον σε κείμενα πολιτικής φιλοσοφίας (μεταφράσεις και πρωτότυπα) και δεν ξενίζει καθόλου. 
Ελετοΐστικη δεν είναι, Νικόλαε, σε καμία περίπτωση.


----------



## anef (Feb 4, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αυτό ήθελα να πώ (#13) Ότι η "απομάγευση" - d. είναι σε χρήση εκεί που πρέπει, αλλά εδώ είναι λιγάκι φιγούρα (αναμενόμενο για το χώρο με τον οπoίο σχετίζεται η έκδοση :)) με τη σημασία διάψευσης, απογοήτευσης, ανώμαλης προσγείωσης στη ζωή. Και κυρίως δημιουργεί σύγχυση, γιατί νομίζει κανείς ότι αναφέρεται στο πλαίσιο *της απομάγευσης της νεοτερικότητας*, ενώ είναι αφηγήσεις σημερινών ανθρώπων που αισθάνονται διαψευσμένοι στις ελπίδες τους,
> 
> Δηλαδή, μας παραμύθιασε ο τίτλος της "απομάγευσης του κόσμου".



Ίσως εξηγείται η χρήση του όρου, γιατί με την _απομάγευση _δεν περιγράφει την απογοήτευση που αισθάνονται οι σημερινοί άνθρωποι, αλλά τον ίδιο τον στόχο του βιβλίου που λέει πως είναι 'η απομυθοποίηση ενός γυάλινου κόσμου, η απομάγευσή του'. 

Εγώ δηλ. βρίσκω τον όρο εύστοχο και εδώ (και δεν μου φαίνεται βαρύγδουπος, αντίθετα το _ξεμάγεμα _μου θυμίζει κι εμένα _ξεμάτιασμα _που λέει κι η Έλσα). Στο άρθρο των Νέων που φαίνεται λίγο υπερβολικός, όμως.

Έντιτ: τώρα είδα και το μήνυμα του Ζέφυρου και συμφωνώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

zephyrous said:


> Τώρα, εγώ θα θεωρηθώ περίεργος αν πω ότι η πρώτη λέξη που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό είναι... η απομάγευση;
> Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά κόρον σε κείμενα πολιτικής φιλοσοφίας (μεταφράσεις και πρωτότυπα) και δεν ξενίζει καθόλου.



Μα αυτό δεν είναι το θέμα; Το γιατί ενώ η αγγλική λέξη είναι λέξη της καθημερινότητας, δεν χρησιμοποιούμε την αντίστοιχη δική μας λέξη της καθημερινότητας (που *έχει* χρησιμοποιηθεί κιόλας) και κατασκευάζουμε έναν πιο πομπώδη όρο --και μάλιστα, μας φαίνεται και φυσιολογικό; (Και ανέφερα και την αποσφαλμάτωση αντί π.χ. για το ξεσκαρτάρισμα ή κάτι ανάλογο για να μη βγάζω τη δική μου ειδικότητα απέξω ).

Edit: Για να δώσω ένα ανάλογο παράδειγμα, σε βιβλίο που επιμελήθηκα πρόσφατα, σε επίπεδο καθημερινού λόγου, ο μεταφραστής μου έγραψε για ψάρια που *απολεπίζει ο ψαράς. Υπάρχει όμως ρήμα, το ξελεπίζω που έρχεται μάλιστα κατευθείαν από το αρχαίο _εκλεπίζω_.

Γι' αυτό αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι απλώς μια «αυτόματη» μετάφραση όλων των αγγλικών de-.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

zephyrous said:


> Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά κόρον σε κείμενα πολιτικής φιλοσοφίας (μεταφράσεις και πρωτότυπα) και δεν ξενίζει καθόλου.
> Ελετοΐστικη δεν είναι, Νικόλαε, σε καμία περίπτωση.


Έχεις ακούσει τη θεωρία μου: Στέκεσαι μπροστά στον καθρέφτη σου, λες τη λέξη δέκα φορές και σε λίγο έχει πάψει να σου φαίνεται περίεργη. Έφερα τον όρο εδώ μέσα επειδή μου ήταν άγνωστος (περί Βέμπερ μόνο στα αγγλικά έχω διαβάσει — έχω _και_ μεταφράσει, αλλά χωρίς _disenchantment_). Όταν πρότεινα στον Αζιμούθιο να χρησιμοποιήσει το πολύ πιο φυσιολογικό _ξεμάγεμα_, τότε ανακάλυψα ότι έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί κι αυτό. Απλώς έβαλα το πιο λόγιο δεύτερο στον τίτλο, δεν το πέταξα. Έχει σημασία και πότε πρότεινε ποιος τον όρο. Αλλά στο κάτω κάτω, χαρά μας και καμάρι μας που μπορούμε να έχουμε και λόγιους και πιο καθημερινούς τύπους, και να διαλέγουμε.

Εδώ έχει μια ωραία σημείωση μεταφραστή, που τα έχει όλα: και τους δύο όρους και το γερμανικό και εξήγηση. Και στη συνέχεια ένα «επανα-μαγέματος». Να το σχολιάσω ή να μην το σχολιάσω; (Επανα-μπέρδεμα.)


----------



## anef (Feb 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα αυτό δεν είναι το θέμα; Το γιατί ενώ η αγγλική λέξη είναι λέξη της καθημερινότητας, δεν χρησιμοποιούμε την αντίστοιχη δική μας λέξη της καθημερινότητας (που *έχει* χρησιμοποιηθεί κιόλας) και κατασκευάζουμε έναν πιο πομπώδη όρο --και μάλιστα, μας φαίνεται και φυσιολογικό; (Και ανέφερα και την αποσφαλμάτωση αντί π.χ. για το ξεσκαρτάρισμα ή κάτι ανάλογο για να μη βγάζω τη δική μου ειδικότητα απέξω ).
> 
> Edit: Για να δώσω ένα ανάλογο παράδειγμα, σε βιβλίο που επιμελήθηκα πρόσφατα, σε επίπεδο καθημερινού λόγου, ο μεταφραστής μου έγραψε για ψάρια που *απολεπίζει ο ψαράς. Υπάρχει όμως ρήμα, το ξελεπίζω που έρχεται μάλιστα κατευθείαν από το αρχαίο _εκλεπίζω_.



Δεν νομίζω πως εδώ έχουμε ίδια περίπτωση με το παράδειγμα που δίνεις. Στην 'απομάγευση της νεοτερικότητας' που ανέφερε ο tsioutsiou ποια είναι η εναλλακτική; Το _ξεμάγεμα _(εκτός από το υφολογικό πρόβλημα) εμένα μου λέει πως η νεοτερικότητα ήταν μαγεμένη και κάποιος την ξεμάγεψε. Η _απογοήτευση _φυσικά δεν κάνει καθόλου. Ποια θα ήταν η λύση εδώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

Ειδικά για το άρθρο και την οπτική του, όπως την ανέλυσε ο τσίου^2, νομίζω ότι θα αρκούσε μια *απο*μυθοποίηση, ένα «τέλος των ψευδαισθήσεων», κάτι λιγότερο πομπώδες, όπως νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε όλοι.

Τα άλλα τα ανέφερα απλώς για να δείξω ότι μοιάζει να υπάρχει μια τάση να χρησιμοποιούμε ειδικότερα το από- (και γενικότερα, λόγιες προθέσεις) ακόμη και εκεί όπου έχουμε ήδη, έστω λαϊκότροπες λέξεις (που αρχίζουν π.χ. με ξε-) αντί να τις εμπλουτίζουμε, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούνται αναπόφευκτα και τερατάκια όπως η *εκμάγευση και το *επαναμάγεμα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 4, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον Ζέφυρο. Χωρίς να είμαι βεμπερομανής, δεν με ξενίζει στα σωστά συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Μα μόνο υφολογικό μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα· το ένα είναι λόγιο και το άλλο δεν είναι — εκτός αν η _απομάγευση_ αναφερόταν σε πλήρη και απόλυτη «μάγευση», κάτι σαν την _αποπλάνηση_, που δεν σημαίνει ότι βγάζεις κάποιον από την πλάνη του. Θυμίστε μου τώρα σε ποια λέξη μπορεί το «από» να έχει και τις δύο σημασίες.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 4, 2010)

Καλά που έγραψα "στα σωστά συμφραζόμενα", για να μη φανεί ότι διαφωνώ και με το Δόκτωρα, π.χ., που έγραφε ταυτόχρονα με μένα!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έχεις ακούσει τη θεωρία μου: Στέκεσαι μπροστά στον καθρέφτη σου, λες τη λέξη δέκα φορές και σε λίγο έχει πάψει να σου φαίνεται περίεργη.



Άσχετο, εγώ παλιότερα έπαιζα κάνοντας το αντίθετο: Όταν επαναλάμβανα πολλές φορές μια λέξη, έχανα το νόημά της!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θυμίστε μου τώρα σε ποια λέξη μπορεί το «από» να έχει και τις δύο σημασίες.



Το _αποτελειώνω_;


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το _αποτελειώνω_;



Όχι, έχει να κάνει με βόθρους.


----------



## anef (Feb 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μα μόνο υφολογικό μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα· το ένα είναι λόγιο και το άλλο δεν είναι — εκτός αν η _απομάγευση_ αναφερόταν σε πλήρη και απόλυτη «μάγευση», κάτι σαν την _αποπλάνηση_, που δεν σημαίνει ότι βγάζεις κάποιον από την πλάνη του. Θυμίστε μου τώρα σε ποια λέξη μπορεί το «από» να έχει και τις δύο σημασίες.



Μάλλον δίκιο έχεις, υφολογικό πρέπει να είναι περισσότερο το θέμα. Εγώ πάντως δεν αναφερόμουν στο _απο-_ αλλά στη διαφορετική κατάληξη (-ευση) που δεν παραπέμπει στο ήδη υπαρκτό _μάγεμα/ξεμάγεμα_ που ίσως να θυμίζει κάτι άλλο -αλλά μπορεί να είναι δικό μου κόλλημα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Αργήσατε και το θυμήθηκα μόνος μου:
απόφραξη
η (Α ἀπόφραξις)· 1. η απόκλειση με φραγμό, φράξιμο· 2. το ξεβούλωμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2010)

:)
*αποτελειώνω* 1.ολοκληρώνω κτ. που έχω αρχίσει, το τελειώνω εντελώς
2. (μτφ.) προκαλώ την πλήρη και οριστική καταστροφή ή εξουθένωση κάποιου, δίνω τη χαριστική βολή

Να συμφωνήσω ότι δεν είναι 100% αντίθετα, αλλά ας πούμε 85%...


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2010)

Στο _αποτελειώνω_, το _απο_- έχει και στις δύο περιπτώσεις τη σημασία της ολοκλήρωσης. Δεν σημαίνει κανένα τη στέρηση, την αφαίρεση (του τέλους). 

Στην απόφραξη αρτηριών, οι αρτηρίες έκλεισαν εντελώς. Και στην απόφραξη αποχετεύσεων, τις ξεμπλοκάρουν. Πήγα στο γιατρό και του ζήτησα να μου αποφράξει τις αρτηρίες και αυτός μου ζήτησε να σταματήσω το κάπνισμα και τις πλάκες.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2010)

Για να υπάρχει παράδειγμα και με την άλλη απόφραξη ;):
Αποφράδα η μέρα που θα αποφραχτεί η αποχέτευση. Και αποκοτιά η απόφαση να την αποφράξω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αργήσατε και το θυμήθηκα μόνος μου:
> απόφραξη


Είδες κι απόειδες...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2010)

Για μένα η _απομάγευση_ μου προκαλεί τα ίδια αισθήματα που μου προκαλεί και η _αποξήλωση_. Αλλά είπαμε, δεν είναι το πεδίο μου η φιλοσοφία και οι κοινωνικές επιστήμες, οπότε λέγετέ το όπως θέλετε — αφού εγώ δεν πρόκειται να το διαβάζω. 



nickel said:


> Θυμίστε μου τώρα σε ποια λέξη μπορεί το «από» να έχει και τις δύο σημασίες.


απογεμίζω = 1 (λαϊκ.) γεμίζω πλήρως 2 (στρατ.) αδειάζω


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2012)

Σκεφτόμουν, διαβάζοντας το «Προς την αποθηρίωση» της Μαρίας Κατσουνάκη στην Καθημερινή, ότι από τη μια μεριά έχουμε τον *απάνθρωπο* και την *απανθρωπιά*, από την άλλη την *αποκτήνωση* και τη *αποθηρίωση*. Σημασίες που εξαρτώνται από τις καλές μας... προθέσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Το αποτελείωσε ο Σαραντάκος σήμερα:

*Απόφραξη σημαίνει βούλωμα ή ξεβούλωμα;*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/06/18/apofrax/#more-11377

Μου άρεσε κι αυτό (αν και θα το βρείτε και στο γκαφονήμα):

Για να δείτε μάλιστα πόσο ύπουλο πρόθημα είναι το “απο-”, όχι μόνο καταφέρνει να δώσει στην ίδια λέξη δυο αντίθετες σημασίες, αλλά και το αντίστροφο κόλπο. Να πάρει δυο λέξεις αντίθετες, να συντεθεί μαζί τους και να φτιάξει σύνθετα συνώνυμα! Το περίεργο αυτό φαινόμενο το είχε παρατηρήσει και ο Παπαδιαμάντης, σε ένα γλωσσικό άρθρο του. Συγκεκριμένα, έχουμε τα ρήματα “θνήσκω” και “βιώνω”, που είναι “εναντιότατα” όπως λέει ο Παπαδιαμάντης. Κι όμως, όταν τα αγγίξει με το μαγικό ραβδί του το “απο-”, τα μεταμορφώνει σε συνώνυμα: αποθνήσκω, αποβιώνω!

Κι ένα άλλο μαγικό που κάνει το “απο-”, παίρνει δυο ουσιαστικά που σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται σαν αντίθετα, τις λέξεις “άνθρωπος” και “κτήνος”, ενώνεται μαζί τους και φτιάχνει δυο λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται για να περιγράψουν πολύ παρόμοιες καταστάσεις: την απανθρωπιά και την αποκτήνωση!


----------



## panadeli (Apr 3, 2016)

Δεν είχα ξανασυναντήσει τη λέξη. Την πέτυχα για πρώτη φορά εδώ. Ο νους μου πήγε αμέσως στο disillusionment. Θα προτιμούσα το πιο οικείο _απομυθοποίηση,_ στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο τουλάχιστον.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2016)

Άλλη η _απομάγευση_, που είναι η απαλλαγή από τη δύναμη της μαγείας (η «απομάγευση του κόσμου» περιγράφει την έξοδο του ανθρώπινου νου από τον κόσμο του μύθου και αναγγέλλει την πολιτιστική κυριαρχία του ορθολογισμού), και άλλο η _απομυθοποίηση_, δηλαδή το να αποκαλύπτεις την αληθινή φύση κάποιου υπερεκτιμημένου στοιχείου. Η «αριστερή απομάγευση» που λέει η Κατσουνάκη είναι το να απαλλάσσονται κάποιοι από τη γοητεία που ασκεί πάνω τους ο λόγος της αριστεράς. Η «απομυθοποίηση της αριστεράς» είναι αυτό που είπα στην απομυθοποίηση πιο πάνω.


----------

